# Aftermarket tracks



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hi guys,

i currently have 3 NH wheeled machines and would like to get a track (LT or C models) machine mainly for delicate surfaces like turf ect but i think i would have to sell one or two machines to afford a track machine..then i wondered about aftermarket rubber tracks as an option...anyone have first hand info on them , any negatives ,and what brand is working out for you?

steve


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

finally found this conversion kit...any thoughts...watch the vids

http://www.loegering.com/tracksystems/vts.asp


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Kinda pricy

Rubber OTT wont work?


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I have rubber over the track on one of my New Hollands, they work great, I don't recall the manf. name but I paid about 3500.00 in 2001. I had to replace all the "dog bones" last year along w/ nuts and bolts and parts alone were $1500.00. It is important to keep them tight & you have to adjust them often, which is about a 2hr job. I don't think they make any less of a mess on grass, but they are not too good for paved areas


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have been running Mclaren rubber pro trac's for years now. I used to lay plywood and worry about delicate surfaces. It's a non issue with the mclaren tracks. I think I paid around $3,500 with spacers direct from the factory. There has been sets on ebay for the last year or so for less !!! My tracks have about 1000. hrs. on them right now and some of the rubber pads are starting to come loose. They are 6 yrs. old so it's just a matter of age. I just got a price to re-build them. It is going to cost $1800 to get all new pads, pins, links so it's way cheaper then buying another set. I would love to have a set of the loegering versa tracks but I was given a price of $12,000 While the mclaren's won't give you as low ground pressure as the rubber tracked machines it is impressive how well they do work !!!


Good luck, shaun


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

cretebaby;762974 said:


> Kinda pricy
> 
> Rubber OTT wont work?


that's the thing...i don't know what will or won't work well mostly on grass so i need some help. i know the loegering vts will duplicate tracks but brand new they are expensive. i also found a set of urethane tracks that say they are the best on delicate sufaces and won't leave black marks


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

xtreem3d;763107 said:


> that's the thing...i don't know what will or won't work well mostly on grass so i need some help. i know the loegering vts will duplicate tracks but brand new they are expensive. i also found a set of urethane tracks that say they are the best on delicate sufaces and won't leave black marks


 Xtreem..What size New Hollands are you thinking about putting tracks on? I sell New Hollands and also the Loegering VTS or the Solideal over the tire tracks. Been doing this for over 10 years and pride myself in telling my customers GOOD information for them to base their decisions on..If you have a 170 or 175 NH. I have one 15" 40 plus VTS left at a great sale price that I bought for stock. If its the larger frame NHs we could talk about some other options that may work..The new style Solideals are good choices also for a lot less money than the VTS or a factory tracked unit..
Here are some pics of the new 40 Plus VTS on a NH 175 and a Cat 216 and the new style Solideal OTTs on a Cat 226.Can tell you good info about which choices work the best for what you want to do...Any questions just PM me or call..I have the answers your looking for..


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

Those new Solideals look like a nice set up, like you might put them on and just want to leave them on.


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

A lot of guys are putting on the Solideals not taking them off. They are lasting very well,much better than the series 1 Trackmasters..(which werent bad,but new and improved is always better) The only maintenance needed is to check the track tension(I adjust some with air pressure) and you should change the splicer pins about every 250 hrs.Its easy and the cost very low..The company says every 500 hrs but I like to be safe and get the most life I can out of them...


----------

